

What Steve Jobs Meant When He Said “Follow Your Heart” - sasvari
http://calnewport.com/blog/2015/04/05/what-steve-jobs-meant-when-he-said-follow-your-heart/

======
roylez
Steve Jobs believed in Buddhism. There is one saying in Buddhism that your
heart is your Buddha. Follow your heart, put in this context, could be
translated into "follow your guts feeling, do the right thing" which is
actually against taking action out of ego or desire. Passion is desire, and
"follow your heart" should have nothing to do with it if Jobs took Buddhism
practice in daily life.

